# Info for Germany - lots of questions



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a relative newbie - I have been lurking in the background since getting the motorhome in Mar and recently subscribed so all help and advice will be gratefully received.

I have just booked a ferry over to Calais in July. Going on the 13th and returning on 26th. We would love to get over to Germany. It will be our first time abroad in the motorhome. I'm really excited  

What would be the best route from Calais?
What do I need to be legal? 
Where would be the best places to visit in the timeframe?
Where would be the best place to stay overnight on the 12th for an 8.00 am ferry?

I'm aware of the doofers for the lights, reflective thingies, Umzwelt zone badge and am I right in thinking you need a triangle too?

Have a good Christmas and Newyear.

regards

Karen


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Jackets, spare bulbs, triangle and first aid kit.

The AA website will give you full details plus others will post some links no doubt.
Where to go???
Check the touring Germany websites then perhaps ask opinions of specific places.

HTH


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello EJB,
If i was doing that trip as i have several times then i would spend the night at Canterbury Park and ride, £2.50 for secure overnight parking with water and waste dump, it takes about 25 minutes to drive to Dover from there.
Once across just jump on the free motorway A16 and head east for Brussels around the ring road then to Leige and on to Trier in Germany for my first night at the Stellaplatz. A nice place to visit.
Then just meander up the Mosel, you will find some beautiful stopping places stellaplatz, costing just around 7 euros a night on average and you will find them very welcoming.
By the time you get as far as Koblenz, unless you want to drive 100 miles per day, it will be time to come home.

Have fun
RD


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

here a link http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/countrybycountry.html

ive just been to colonge at it was good, we really like munich its a most amazing city and heres a site very close to the city http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1666 we are going back in the summer. hope you enjoy your trip


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Karen,

As the previous poster says,

Once you meander up the Mosel and sampled some of the Stellplatz you will wish you had booked longer. Berncastle, Trittenheim, Cochem etc. all lovely places along the Mosel.

If you do have more time then from Koblenz, turn south down the Rheine and poodle on down there until you get to the Alsace region then turn NW back for Calais.

Usual things to take reflective jacket, spare bulbs, 2 warning triangles and for Germany a flashing yellow light. 

From Calais turn North East on the A16 and then follow the motorway into Belgium along to Brussels, then on M/Way to Luxembourg then off M/Way to Trier and along the Mosel


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Can't argue with O4HBG about the Mosel 8) We and several other members did the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz at varying times in September. Absolutely superb for MH's - you may find it's a bit crowded in July. Trier is a lovely city, and the Stellplatz is well positioned & reasonably cheap. (don't bother with the campsite (run by the same people who run the stelllpatz - it's a bit scruffy. Loads of stopoffs along the river - check the MHF sites database; we added a few, and there are others added this year. Koblenz campsite is at the junction of the Mosel & Rhine, and is worth a couple of days. Cheap ferry across the river to the main part of the City. 
The stellplaz are surprisingly good value - €6.50 including hook up was fairly typical for a night - water on meter, fee dump. Some have hook ups on a slot meter. Some have showers €1 a time.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with much that has already been said. Do not miss Cochem, one of the best settings for a town in Europe. Also the food,wine and atmosphere are great. Two campsites and a Stellplatz here.

The Germans do not like credit so you will need some cash to avoid problems using credit cards (garages are OK).

Why not go across the channel in the evening and park overnight in the Calais Port car park, many of us do this. Next morning the crossing is behind you, you've had a good nights rest and you have saved an hour on GMT!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Caggsie, as always, lots of good advice so far.

_"Where would be the best place to stay overnight on the 12th for an 8.00 am ferry?"_

You could stay overnight at Marine Parade on Dover seafront...










I'd agree with the others, if its your first visit to Germany then the Mosel is probably the best introduction, worth noting though that its very popular at that time of year, your arm will be positively aching waving at all the other vans. You could also turn left at Koblenz and follow the Rhine up to Cologne before headinf west back to the ferry.

Black forest (Schwarzewald) is another possibility.

Good advice about credit cards, with the exception of fuel stations, Germany has a bit of a cash culture, in most instances supermarkets wont accept debit/credit cards although there are usually cashpoints at the entrance to the larger ones.

I would strongly advise that you have a really good look back through this (Germany Touring) forum as there is loads of valuable info to be gleaned from here. Then, when you've decided exactly where you want to go, come back with specific questions about routes, sites, stellplatze etc.

Gute Fahrt!

Pete


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Didn't know anything about the AA. I did earlier this year, when I thought we may go next year on someones advice from here, get the free books from the German tourist board.

Vennwood: would that journey be do-able in a day say, or would we be better off stopping for a night in Belgium/Luxembourg? Geography was never my strong point :roll: 

many months of researching and planning me thinks - and more shopping - does it ever stop for the MH? Will I actually be able to get in it!LOL

regards

Karen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it was about 4-5 hours from Calais to Trier. We left at 9am & were there for mid afternoon. Calais - into Belgium, round Brussells, to Liege & down into Trier from there. Alternative is to go south from Brussels & go into Luxembourg and then to Trier. Luxembourg is a good place to fill up with diesel - in Germany it's expensive - before we left Trier to go down the river we nipped across the border into Lux & filled up -about 12 km each way.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Karen

Have you done a "search" on "Germany"? It's one of the perks of subscribing- you'll get loads of responses as part of your research- and a good way to find your way round the Site.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See the German tourist Board website. They are very generous with their free guides and maps. They sent us a great campsite and stellplatz guide earlier in the year and, just before Christmas, a good map and information on the Romantic Road ( and we didn't ask for that !)

http://www.germany-tourism.co.uk/

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- Agree, with the time slot you have its got to be along the Mosel
You'll love it !
Also agree, nip through Luxemborg and fill up - its cheaper.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know where to start! Avoid Brussels ring road - huge traffic jams. Mosel brilliant - lots of places to stay even in height of summer. Go to Franks place in Bingen and do the Golden triangle - boat , train cable car and walk. Take red wine fron France, shop before 3ish on Sat and don't expect to find shops open on Sunday. Trier brilliant. Luxembourg excellent and cheap.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

O4HBG has stolen our thunder as he's come up with the right answer straight away and I don't disagree with a word of it.

Just two extra points. Firstly we did the Mosel in July this year and there's still plenty of room. Secondly if you can make enough time have a look at the Rhine Gorge. It's not far away as you can start at Trier and work your way up the river and then cut across to Boppard and then go south through the gorge.

Ian


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Caggsie, as always, lots of good advice so far.
> 
> _"Where would be the best place to stay overnight on the 12th for an 8.00 am ferry?"_
> 
> ...


we stop on marine parade every time we go out its free and there is always other motorhomes there


----------

